# I know it's last minute but the weather seems to have opened up for a trip today



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

It'd be out of Freeport. (it takes me an hour and a half to get there). Fishing out of a 27 Sea Hunt. Call or text at 512-626-2830. Hoping to be ready to leave before 11:00am Have room for 3 but even 1 will do.
Mike


----------



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry but didn’t see this before I left Freeport heading back to Frisco. Would love to join you in the future.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

weather didn't work as planned


----------

